# Saskatchewan Paramedics take job action



## RJ80 (May 10, 2011)

I'd link to the news article, but....too new here.

Saskatchewan Canada:

Dozens of health-care workers who walked off the job in Prince Albert after contract talks broke down are returning to work.

The Health Sciences Association of Saskatchewan says it will be meeting with health-care employers today.

About 60 health-care workers in the Prince Albert Parkland Health Region took part in the job action Monday.

The union received an 88 per cent strike mandate after members rejected an offer of 5.5-per-cent wage increase over four years from the Saskatchewan Association of Health Organizations.

About half of full-time employees have been declared essential, which means they can't legally walk off the job.


----------



## DrParasite (May 10, 2011)

I'll help you out

http://regina.ctv.ca/servlet/an/loc...sk-walkout-health-110510/20110510/?hub=Regina

and some more information

http://www.timescolonist.com/business/Health+Sciences+workers+Prince+Albert/4750989/story.html


----------



## RJ80 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for your help.


----------

